# Nelson Report



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Well everyone- Made the first trip of the year out to Nelson Lake today. Very windy and cold, but still alot of fun. We ended up bringing in 10 bass total. Only one on a spinnerbait, and the rest on a texas rig. No size to them though.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Good Trip Ben, we're gonna hit again soon. No State Record today, maybe next weekend.... :wink:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Man am i jealous of you guys. Id give about anything to hook into a big bass right now. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll see you guys out there on Sunday or Monday  :beer:


----------



## bassman (Jan 2, 2005)

I went out there last wednesday and had fairly good luck. I was using a baby bass colored rattle trap and i reeled up 6 bass total but only one was under two lbs. my biggest being 4 1/2 lbs. last year i went out there too and caught a 5 1/2 lbs bass.


----------

